# Madan Brushes



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

To those of you who recently ordered the Madan brush, I would love to know your thoughts on the brush. I already have a small Chris Christenson brush and was wondering if I need to order the Madan now or wait until I need a new pin brush.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have both and I prefer the Madan. It's a little firmer and
I love the grip on it. The CC gold brush gold wore off in a few
weeks and the pins are sliding into the base. Too much money
to have that happen.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I was not impressed with the CC brush. I LOVE my Madan more than any other brush I've used.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. I just ordered one for myself and a couple for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We haven't had our CC brushes all that long, but we have been impressed with them so far.

If the Madan brushes are the newest BEST thing ... I might have to think about getting us one!

Oh, and even better, they are available here!!!!!!

For anyone in Au interested, I found this: Pet Gear


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

but I just ordered some CC brushes :smcry: Oh well the buttercomb's are still good right!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

For anyone thinking of buying a Madan brush, if you buy the black one make sure you buy the one with the black pad. The black brush with the red pad is a stiffer brush, too firm for a Maltese coat, better for a Shih Tzu or Lhasa.

I am still using my original brush, have had it for almost 4 years, use it on all the dogs, and the pins are still in place.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I was not impressed with the CC brush. I LOVE my Madan more than any other brush I've used.[/B]


Jackie,

I just knew you'd love it as much as I do. How many colors will you end up with??? LOL!!

Mary


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been using CCS brushes for many years now. I agree that the normal and gold series brush are not worth the money. Not only they rust, the handle is really difficult to be hold. The only exception will be the fusion series...which once CCS launch them, I upgraded them until now. They are very pricey, but since I like the gentler pins, I decide to get 1. Now I have 2 - oval and oblong fusion. Both 27mm. My 1st oblong fusion brass color of the pin faded...just like the gold series too.

If you decide to get the CCS 1 for whatever reason, the fusion should be good enough to match with other if not exceed them, else try others like all systems and madan which I have no idea where to get them in the place I live but have hear some good comments from other members and friends. Price for value madan is quite good. I have 2 all system brushes also. They are very well made as well. U can see the comparison in my blog : http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/chr...ystems-brushes/

As for buttercomb....  there isn't any big fuzz over it. It just works like what is stated in its name - buttercomb. No big deal about it. :thumbsup: http://malsam.wordpress.com/2007/12/02/chr...lly-so-buttery/


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=481714
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I need another dog and then I'll get it an entire color-coordinated set of brushes/combs. Bwahaha!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Where can I get a madan brush? I need all the help I can get with mats!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Where can I get a madan brush? I need all the help I can get with mats!!![/B]


Cindy Fern-King (Massachusetts) sells them. No website yet but you can email her at [email protected].

About mats -- This time of year was always horrible for static and tangles in my dogs ... cold weather and forced hot air heat. Two years ago I started using a humidifier and just like magic, no more static or tangles.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information! Debbie


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482677
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned the mats - I've noticed Izzy's hair matting a lot more lately and was wondering if that was why. I do have a humidifier running though.... hmmmm. Does fur tangle more if it's dry? I have been trying to condition more (Pantene Ice).. but I'm not sure what else I can do to combat it. Any suggestions?


Leslie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Since you mentioned the mats - I've noticed Izzy's hair matting a lot more lately and was wondering if that was why. I do have a humidifier running though.... hmmmm. Does fur tangle more if it's dry? I have been trying to condition more (Pantene Ice).. but I'm not sure what else I can do to combat it. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Cold weather sucks the moisture out of the air which is why humans get dry flaky skin, chapped lips, static cling in their clothes, static hair, etc. I tried using more conditioner on the dogs, tried different conditioners, spray on conditioners, all to no avail. The humidifier is what really did the trick for their coats and my skin.

Their coats mat more quickly when they are dry .... just like they mat more easily when it gets close to (or sometimes beyond!) bath time.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482707
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'll just keep turning the humidifier up and hope it helps. - Thanks


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=482740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought about a humidifier, what kind do you guys have?
I have one but its not good~


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 7 2007, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=481826


> QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 6 2007, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=481714





> I was not impressed with the CC brush. I LOVE my Madan more than any other brush I've used.[/B]


Jackie,

I just knew you'd love it as much as I do. How many colors will you end up with??? LOL!!

Mary
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have a question. I too bought the CC gold pin brush and have trouble with the pins slipping under the pad. I was wondering if the reason for having both the oval and the oblong is one for after bath drying (oblong) and the other for daily grooming.
Thanks, 
Barbara


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the Madan brushes and just started using their combs. I wish they made one a little smaller for the face. Remember when getting one, its not about color coordinating. The blue and purple brushes are softer and do not tear through the coat. The other colors are stiffer. I noticed that when I was at the Nationals last year and Cindy had all the colors there and I ran my thumb over each one. 
In fact, now that is the only brush I use, I have not ruined a coat. Wonderful brushes.
I use a de-humidifier in my Kennel. It keeps the coats from fizzing up. I have more moisture in the air than dry air.
Tina


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I LOVE Madan brushes...........they are the ONLY brush that has held up to true brushing where as the CC brush was more of a finishing brush. Cindy Fern-King sells them.

[email protected]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 30 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783345


> I LOVE Madan brushes...........they are the ONLY brush that has held up to true brushing where as the CC brush was more of a finishing brush. Cindy Fern-King sells them.
> 
> [email protected][/B]


Pat, which color do you have? I have the dark blue and it doesn't seem tough enough for Claire's hair. I think I need one of the other colors that is more heavy duty but I'm not sure which one ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 30 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783328


> I love the Madan brushes and just started using their combs. I wish they made one a little smaller for the face. Remember when getting one, its not about color coordinating. The blue and purple brushes are softer and do not tear through the coat. The other colors are stiffer. I noticed that when I was at the Nationals last year and Cindy had all the colors there and I ran my thumb over each one.
> In fact, now that is the only brush I use, I have not ruined a coat. Wonderful brushes.
> I use a de-humidifier in my Kennel. It keeps the coats from fizzing up. I have more moisture in the air than dry air.
> Tina[/B]


Tina, so a softer brush is better? Claire has extremely thick hair ... very, very thick and it is straight but I find it hard to get the dark blue brush through her hair. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783366


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 30 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783345





> I LOVE Madan brushes...........they are the ONLY brush that has held up to true brushing where as the CC brush was more of a finishing brush. Cindy Fern-King sells them.
> 
> [email protected][/B]


Pat, which color do you have? I have the dark blue and it doesn't seem tough enough for Claire's hair. I think I need one of the other colors that is more heavy duty but I'm not sure which one ...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher I have the purple brush and it does a great job. Sassy has a thick heavy silk coat.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Dec 6 2007, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=481497


> I have both and I prefer the Madan. It's a little firmer and
> I love the grip on it. The CC gold brush gold wore off in a few
> weeks and the pins are sliding into the base. Too much money
> to have that happen.[/B]


Hey, my CC is doing that, as well. Maybe I should order the Madan. I like the older, less expensive than CC that I bought when Coco was a puppy better. I don't recall what it is, but we need more than one. I think I'll try the other one. Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 30 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783420


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 30 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783366





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 30 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783345





> I LOVE Madan brushes...........they are the ONLY brush that has held up to true brushing where as the CC brush was more of a finishing brush. Cindy Fern-King sells them.
> 
> [email protected][/B]


Pat, which color do you have? I have the dark blue and it doesn't seem tough enough for Claire's hair. I think I need one of the other colors that is more heavy duty but I'm not sure which one ...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sher I have the purple brush and it does a great job. Sassy has a thick heavy silk coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Her coat sounds like Claire's ... sounds like I need a purple one!


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad to read this thread. I just ordered the purple Madan brush and a comb from Cindy Fern-King today - I wasn't sure which color brush to order, but it sounds like the purple will be fine for Gracie's coat! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I knew at one time there was a list concerning the colors of the madden brushes and their soft/hardness. Can someone please refresh my memory as Hunter hates all my grooming supplies (I have to admit, they are most likely not the best) and it makes for a much better day for him and my husband if he is not snarling at 6:00am when I leave. A better brush is likely to help that


----------

